# Hondas and reverse rotation effects on brushes - Warp 9



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

It seems like there are plenty of Honda builds here and no reports of problems that I can find, but given Rickard's latest assertion and seeming confirmation by the Helwig guy, I gotta ask:

Has anyone had motor/brush problems attributable to reversing motor direction for a Honda build? Short brush life, brush damage, etc?

What about break-in? Did you seat the brushes in the opposite direction? Did you NOT seat them in? What was the result?

Thanks!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you talk about the advance timing of the brush holder or about the physical angle of the brush holder (brush contact the commutator with angle)?

If it's about first one, it's imperative to change the advance direction of the holder. I recall than Brute Force exploded a motor in this conditions.

If it's about the second one, I don't think that caused perceptible change.


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Yabert said:


> Do you talk about the advance timing of the brush holder or about the physical angle of the brush holder (brush contact the commutator with angle)?


They were talking about the second, the physical angle of the brush. The advance is workable but the angle does not appear to be.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

> I recall than Brute Force exploded a motor in this conditions.


I prefer the term "slagged", it's more accurately descriptive of the remains.

After consulting with a few knowledgeable individuals about the potential perils of running a Warp9 clockwise, I decided to "fix" the problem.

Before:








After:








I also had to drill and tap new holes to set the timing correctly relative to the new brush locations. Don't try this unless you're technically inclined, there's the real possibility you could ruin your motor.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you know of any threads or sites with photos showing if the setting is advanced or neutral ("N", "CCW", "CW") on the Warp9 and how to advance it from "N" to "CCW" or "CW"? Are they shipped in "N" position? Thanks. What did you do to the motor for running "CW"? Is mine at "N" in the photo?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Tedktis said:


> Do you know of any threads or sites with photos showing if the setting is advanced or neutral ("N", "CCW", "CW") on the Warp9 and how to advance it from "N" to "CCW" or "CW"? Are they shipped in "N" position? Thanks. What did you do to the motor for running "CW"? Is mine at "N" in the photo?


here's the best description I've seen of it... http://civic-ev.blogspot.com/2008/08/rotating-brushes-on-warp9-motor.html

it looks to me like your motor is set up CCW.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

dladd said:


> here's the best description I've seen of it... http://civic-ev.blogspot.com/2008/08/rotating-brushes-on-warp9-motor.html
> 
> it looks to me like your motor is set up CCW.


Thanks! The manual is not very clear on it, although it describes the info. It states in the manual that they come from factory in "N" position, but this was on a shelf for 4-5 years. Maybe someone changed it. On the 68'-72' VW transaxle I would need it to go "CW"?


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

You're confusing two separate things.

Neutral is in respect to brush advancing. Normally the warp 9 brushes are advanced for higher voltage rating.

CW or CCW is the direction in which the motor spins.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link dladd. That's a really good link to show how to change to "CW" or just know where the motor is set, and I was mistaken; the motors come set advanced for "CCW" as drgrieve pointed out. All a learning expirience. I see where the allen-head bolt hole lines up with the "CCW" (counter-clockwise) mark on the red motor housing. I bench tested it with a 12 V low amp charger and cable connecting "A2" to "S2", as per Netgain manual, and the shaft did rotate counter-clockwise Thanks again.


----------

